# Warentester und Umfragen



## Graf Zahl (9 Dezember 2005)

Kennt jemand die Internetfirma BLUEX-Germany?Dort kann man gegen Gebühr an Umfragen oder Warentests teilnehmen und bekommt dafür ein Honorar. Was wisst ihr darüber? Ist das seriös?


----------



## rolf76 (9 Dezember 2005)

Wie, man zahlt eine Gebühr für die Teilnahme und bekommt danach ein Honorar?


----------



## rolf76 (9 Dezember 2005)

Hab selbst nachgeschaut:


> Wer kann daran teilnehmen?
> Jeder, der das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet hat, in Deutschland wohnt und die deutsche Sprache versteht. Alle Altersgruppen sind gefragt, Mann oder Frau, ob Sie ein Einkommen haben oder nicht, jeder wird gebraucht. Und wer an Umfragen teilnimmt, wird gut bezahlt.
> 
> Was geschieht hier eigentlich?
> ...



So wie ich es verstehe, meldet man sich kostenpflichtig an und muss dann halt schauen, ob und wieviele Umfrage-Angebote dann wirklich in der Datenbank vorhanden sind.

Da der Anbieter keine Mindestzahl von Umfragen angibt oder garantiert, trägt der Kunde das Risiko, wieviele Umfragen eingestellt sind bzw. wie hoch das Verhältnis zwischen Umfrageanbietern und potentiellen Teilnehmern sein wird.


----------



## stieglitz (9 Dezember 2005)

Erinnert mich schon sehr an WiNow, Probino und Co.
Immer wenn man vorher zahlen soll und ungewisse Erträge einem versprochen werden ...........


----------



## stieglitz (9 Dezember 2005)

Un da:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-7831.html
gibts auch schon eine Krankenakte.


----------



## Wembley (9 Dezember 2005)

Zu diesem "Imperium" gehört auch eine Seite namens "Gutscheinkiste".

Beeindruckend, was schon auf der Startseite versprochen wird. Der Screenshot unten ist von der Unterseite, die erscheint, wenn man auf den Link "3-Monats-Angebot" klickt. Ein Ausschnitt daraus:



> Sie erhalten 3 Monate  Gutscheine und Warenproben im Wert von *1.000.- Euro* durchschnittlich, *jeden Monat*, *insgesamt *Gutscheine und Warenproben für ca. *3.000.- Euro*.



Also ich glaub nicht mehr ans Christkind bzw. den Weihnachtsmann.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (9 Dezember 2005)

@Wembley: Wolltest du noch nie "Dienstleitungen" kostenlos testen oder günstiger nutzen?   

Interessant sind auch die professionellen AGBs für *"Geldverdienen mit Umfragen"*:



> Die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen werden mit dem Absenden der Anmeldung anerkannt.
> Die Aufgabe des Programmbetreibers besteht darin eine Auswahl von Informationen und Daten über Umfragedienste und anderen Diensleistern, die kostenlos User für Umfrage- und Promotions-Aktionen suchen, aufzubereiten und den registrierten Usern zur Verfügung zu stellen. ...
> Die Angaben bei der Anmeldung müssen der Wahrheit entsprechen. Zuwiderhandlungen führen zu einer Sperre der Zugangsdaten. Eine bis dahin bezahlte Nutzungsgebühr wird als Schadenersatz einbehalten. ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (9 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> @Wembley: Wolltest du noch nie "Dienstleitungen" kostenlos testen oder günstiger nutzen?



Ja, natürlich. Auf solche Wunderwuzzis habe ich schon mein ganzes Leben lang gewartet.   

P.S.: Der Staat schein wirklich kein Geld mehr zu haben, wenn schon Internetuser die Dienstleitungen (meine Leitung war im gegenständlichen Fall übrigens sehr lang ) testen müssen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass nicht der Normalbürger in weiterer Folge die Schusswaffen der Polizei testen muss. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (9 Dezember 2005)

Der hat auch einen wunderschönen Teetrinker-Shop.
Das wichtigste dort schein aber das Gewinnspiel zu sein.

Dort stimmt sogar das Impressum einigermassen.
Aber Gesellschaftsform ltd. und Handelsregister in Cardiff.


----------



## rolf76 (9 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mir jetzt fast alle auf dieser Startseite (s.u.) genannten "Dienste" mal angeschaut und frage mich ernsthaft, wozu das Ganze überhaupt dienen soll. Die Seiten sind derart gleichförmig und unaufregend, soll das ernsthaft als Werbung für diese Dienste gedacht sein?


----------



## stieglitz (9 Dezember 2005)

Und ich wollte mich gerade bei seiner Modell-Agentur bewerben,
ausgerechnet dieser Link funtioniert nicht und dass bei meinem Astralkörper, da ist mir ein Geschäft entgangen ist. :bigcry:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2005)

> Auch in der Bekämpfung der Internetkriminalität und des Jugendschutzes
> hat die BLUEX Ltd. Konzepte mit Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft entworfen, die heute
> allgemeiner Standard sind. Dies ist ein besonderer Verdienst unseres langjährigen Geschäftsführers.


das muß ganz im  Verborgenen geschehen sein. Es würde mich doch sehr  interessieren,
wo und welche Polizei/STA das sein soll und welche Standards das sein sollen...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (9 Dezember 2005)

Das hat mich auch herzhaft zum Lachen gebracht.


----------



## rolf76 (9 Dezember 2005)

Die sind schon sehr lange so vorbildlich, mindestens seit April 2003, wie sich aus untenstehendem Snapshot ergibt... (mehr dazu hier).

Lustiger Briefwechsel mit A.K. (Antispam e.V. (i.Gr.))  hier und hier.


----------

